# Liquid soap question



## Gryfonmoon (Nov 27, 2012)

Well I've finally received my potassium hydroxide! I can't wait to start on making some liquid soap. I found a great recipe online and I actually have everything ready to go except one thing - I notice that most recipes I've seen for liquid soap involve a crock-pot. My understanding is that liquid soap making is almost the same as hot process until the last few steps, and I've always made hot process over the stove. Do I absolutely NEED a crock-pot to do liquid soap? Or does it just come out better somehow with one?   :?:


----------



## lsg (Nov 27, 2012)

You can use a double boiler.  http://www.islandartisansupply.ca/liquid/


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the link! It's really informative.


----------



## Hausfrau007 (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh my good lord, what a painful procedure. I've ordered potassium hydroxide by mistake a couple of years ago when I started making soap, and it's been on the shelf ever since. I'd love to make liquid soap, don't get me wrong, but that link (while informative) was a total turn-off for me. Good for you, I say, for giving it a try!!


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Nov 27, 2012)

LOL thanks! Who knows, I might really enjoy doing it!


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 27, 2012)

Hausfrau007 said:
			
		

> Oh my good lord, what a painful procedure. I've ordered potassium hydroxide by mistake a couple of years ago when I started making soap, and it's been on the shelf ever since. I'd love to make liquid soap, don't get me wrong, but that link (while informative) was a total turn-off for me. Good for you, I say, for giving it a try!!



I agree!    I have Catherine Failor's book (the method the soaper in the link uses) and it put me off of making liquid soap for the longest time. My reticence to try making liquid soap finally changed over the summer when I made liquid soap fore the first time via the glycerin method (dissolving the KOH in glycerin instead of water) instead of the Failor method. I've made 4 batches via the glycerin method now and I love it so much for it's ease and simplicity.

For what it's worth, I don't use a crockpot or a double boiler when I make my liquid soap. I just use a dedicated soaping pot directly on the stove top.  


IrishLass


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Nov 27, 2012)

Okay, well I ghetto-rigged a double-boiler out of a stock pot, a huge wok, paperclips, and C4.


I should change my name to Soap MacGyver.  :wink:


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Nov 27, 2012)

Okay, it's at the taffy stage already  :shock:  It's only been cooking for 30 minutes.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 27, 2012)

I use a crockpot 
it is really just a little longer on the blending time then letting it cook in the pot until it turns clear test and dilute  :wink: 
I think Catherine Failor's book makes it look like a huge complex thing when really if you have the basics of HP down it is really simple


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 27, 2012)

how fast it hits stages depends on the oils


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, I made VERY sure it was to trace before I let it alone to cook. It's turning out not as difficult as I thought (knock on wood) and I'm glad I tried it.

And it IS a lot like hot process   

I used 7.5 oz coconut and 16.5oz sunflower oils.  I want to add kelp powder for a colorant, will that work?


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't color mine can't help there  
kelp humm I use kelp in some of my bar soaps and have to cover the fishy scent with EO


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 27, 2012)

when I make mine I mix it until it hit taffy stage CO goes really fast OO takes what feels like weeks


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Nov 27, 2012)

If I DO decide to color it, would I add the powder after I dilute it?

And I'll bear that in mind with OO


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 27, 2012)

I think you should have infused the oils with the kelp before you cooked it  
when it goes to the "Vaseline"  stage the color will tell you what color it will be naturally, CO turns light yellow I don't use sunflower oil so again sorry not sure on that one


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh, no worries, I'll make sure to do it for next time 

It's sort of a pale yellow right now.


----------



## lsg (Nov 27, 2012)

Hausfrau007 said:
			
		

> Oh my good lord, what a painful procedure. I've ordered potassium hydroxide by mistake a couple of years ago when I started making soap, and it's been on the shelf ever since. I'd love to make liquid soap, don't get me wrong, but that link (while informative) was a total turn-off for me. Good for you, I say, for giving it a try!!



It probably was a turn off, I was just showing the OP that it could be done and not just on my say so.  

My favorite liquid soap recipe is the glycerine method.  It is fast and easy and works every time for me.  The YouTube shows it done in the crockpot, but it could be done in a double boiler as well.

Castor oil--101.83 grams
Coconut oil, 76 degrees --324 grams
Palm oil--27.76 grams
Glycerin--255.15 grams
KOH--100.69 grams

.3% Germall Plus added to diluted and cooled soap paste.

Heat glycerin in fairly large kettle, to about 180 degrees F. Add KOH and stir. This will foam up and you may have to remove it from the heat and stir well until the foam dies down. Stir KOH/glycerin mixture until the KOH is completely dissolved. Melt oils in Crockpot or other slow cooker. Add KOH/glcyerin mixture to melted oils and stick blend until mixture is thick. Cook in Crockpot for about 1 1 /2 hour to 3 hours and turn off Crockpot. Take a little of the soap paste out of the cooker and place on paper towel. Test pH by squirting a little Phenol P liquid over the paste. If the liquid doesn't turn pink, then your paste is ready. If the test turns pink, leave paste in covered Crockpot for 2-3 days and test again. When soap test is clear, dilute soap paste. Remelt soap paste and add 19 oz of boiling distilled water. Cool diluted paste and add preservative. I just scented my liquid soap as I was ready to pour into containers to us.


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Nov 27, 2012)

Ugh, still cooking....it's turning translucent now, at least....


----------



## amylee (Nov 29, 2012)

How did your batch turn out?  I am thinking about making my first batch of liquid soap and I am curious..


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Nov 29, 2012)

It actually turned out pretty well, until I added too much boric acid on the last step. :-| It was clear but I put in too much borax and now it's cloudy. It still works nicely. Not too sure if I'll do it on a regular basis it was a lot of work. But fun.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 30, 2012)

Gryfonmoon said:
			
		

> It actually turned out pretty well, until I added too much boric acid on the last step. :-| It was clear but I put in too much borax and now it's cloudy. It still works nicely. Not too sure if I'll do it on a regular basis it was a lot of work. But fun.



sometimes it will clear up for that


----------



## green soap (Dec 2, 2012)

I am late joining in, just wanted to say I have been making liquid soap almost once a week for about a year, and just use my oven on low.  After trace, I place my soap SS pot on an old baking stone and set the oven to its lowest setting for about 5 hours.  You can just leave it to do its thing (saponify) and no need to check the water level on the double boiler.  This takes a long time but it is pretty easy.  I agree that Failor's book makes it look overly complicated.  I was not happy with either her explanations or recipes.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 2, 2012)

Green Soap my first LS was from failor's book and I just was never happy with it.  Since then (once I got over my first experience) I started making mine with a SF which feels so much nicer to my skin.

Something else to try is adding Crothix to thicken your soap for shower gels and such.


----------

